# 2,5

## Sanjka129

2,5    .  
     ,     .       ,   .    5  . ,      100   ( 16  ). 
: http://www.autoship.ru/news/2014/05/22/1194.html

----------


## AlexDS

.      .
  -  ,         ...    ))))           )))

----------

,

----------

